# What else should I drink?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am in love with Single Malt Scotch and Bourbon. I mean I really really love it. Is there anything else that goes as good with a cigar? I do like a good Ale with my cigars but still it fails in comparison to Scotch or Bourbon.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

A lot of people have been talking about aged sipping style rums. I have yet to pair rum with a cigar, im more of a beer man tbh. But I have heard a lot of good things about rum and rum mixed drinks going well with cigars.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Congac.
Port.
Rum.
Tequila.
Lager.
Ale.
Coffee.
Tea.
Just about anything you like to drink.

I go for port, wine or whisk(e)y at home.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Madeira is a winner with cigars. Historically, it has been paired with cigars longer than any other beverage.

Sparkling water goes well with cigars too.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Some cigars lend themselves to a good Cabernet. Others work well with a nice strong beer, Stout or IPA. When I smoke @ the LCDH in Montreal its a nice strong coffee in the morning and a Mojito in the afternoon.
Try experimenting, that's half the fun :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> When I smoke @ the LCDH in Montreal its a nice strong coffee in the morning and a Mojito in the afternoon.


The Boulangerie on that same block on Sherbrooke has killer coffee.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like sparkling water with a lime.

I think it goes great with any cigar.

As for liquor, it is either scotch or cognac.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> The Boulangerie on that same block on Sherbrooke has killer coffee.


Oh man I love that Place!!:tu I usually stay @ Le Merdien. So my morning routine would be The Boulangerie for a coffee and pastry, and then over to the LCDH for a morning smoke!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

IF I have a nice strong maddy there is nothing better to me than an Irish Coffee made with Jamesons.

So far that is the only drink that has really stood out to me. I like ice water and iced tea, but they are just ok.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Oh man I love that Place!!:tu I usually stay @ Le Merdien. So my morning routine would be The Boulangerie for a coffee and pastry, and then over to the LCDH for a morning smoke!


Nice hotel. I've stayed at Le Germain down the corner, and many times at Omni. During the Canadian GP, I use to stay on Cresent St, but the hotel was turned into something different. Hotel Godin was the last place I stayed at, which is on the corner of Sherbrooke & St. Laurerant; great trendy hotel.

At Queue de Cheval, the bar is a smoking area.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Port!!!!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Vodka tonic goes well with any cigar. Use good vodka though.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Zaya rum with a cigar. Port is probably my second choice. Also been known to drink a good sparkling mineral water (e.g., S.P.) with a cigar.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Probably a repeat, but water, coffee, or iced tea!! Can't go wrong with any!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I like ice tea and ice water with cigars. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have some Port in the cabinet so I think I will give that a shot tonight. It's far from vintage but I think it will be good for my first Port. Now what to smoke with it? I have a Magnum 46 and a Punch Punch, and a Boli Coronas Extra. I'll just see how many I can smoke before the bottle is gone.

:ss:al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I have a Magnum 46 and a Punch Punch, and a Boli Coronas Extra.


For port, I predict the Punch Punch will go best with it...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I have some Port in the cabinet so I think I will give that a shot tonight. It's far from vintage but I think it will be good for my first Port. Now what to smoke with it? I have a Magnum 46 and a Punch Punch, and a Boli Coronas Extra. I'll just see how many I can smoke before the bottle is gone.
> 
> :ss:al


So it is 10:30, still going?...gotta watch that port.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I had an unexpected dinner with my father tonight and we had some margaritas. I came home and could not resist the Woodford Reserve with a Magnum 46. The night is still young and the week is over!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree on the single-malt and bourbon. I also like a Sam Adams Black Lager, especially with a maddy---smooth and full


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am now smoking a Punch Punch and drinking my first glass of Port. It is indeed, fantastic! I will never steer from my love for Scotch or Bourbon but I have lots of people that come over, and they can't handle the what I drink. I think that keeping a Port around for these people might be the solution.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes.... :al


----------

